# Spatial Memory Loss & Hashi's



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't been on the board for quite some time, and I have a question. Last December, when I was hypo, I couldn't back out of a parking space. I tried for 30 minutes before calling my son to ask him to drive over where I was to help direct me. 
I'm hypo again (TSH is 9, and I don't know my free T3), and on Friday the same thing happened to me. I couldn't figure out how to get out of the downtown area to get to my daughter's house, and I've lived here in NM since 1992.
The problem is I can't do the geographical layout in my brain. Same thing happened with the car, I couldn't figure out how to turn the wheel to back up the car so I wouldn't hit the other car.
I have read that Hashimoto can affect thinking, make you feel sluggish, but this is such a particular function of the brain that now I'm kind of freaking out that I have early onset Alzheimer's (I'm 60). 
I was diagnosed with Hashi's in November 2011. I'm not taking any prescription for it. I was taking an OTC, which may have caused a hyper episode in April of this year, so I stopped for a while, and I'm now back on it.
The problem--and it's a big problem--is I don't have a doctor I trust. The ones I've spoken with are part of medical groups that have a slew of medical assistants and nurses, who take your message, relay it to the doc, then get back to you, and the med assistants and nurses keep garbling the message, and, as a result, I'm totally frustrated.
I am going to the Mayo Clinic in AZ on Christmas for colon polyps, and I'm hoping someone there may be able to help with the Hashimoto's. I keep reading that it responds well to treatment, but the problem is I can't get treated when I don't trust the medical personnel to listen adequately to what I'm saying.
I'm sorry. I'm ranting.
On top of all this, my mentally ill husband just told me an hour ago that he wants to move out, and when I asked if that meant he wanted a divorce, he said he couldn't discuss it any further until he spoke with his therapist. I don't need this.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

This happened to me... the car thing. Once my thyroid stuff was normalized it went away. Don't panic! I do wish I'd had someone at the time to tell me that because I panicked for sure. It's a scary scary thing but at least for me, just temporary...

Stay strong
Addie


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Just read that last part... about the husband. Only one thing for you to do. Sit back with a nice warm drink and say to yourself, "I must take care of me and only me until I'm better. Then and only then, if I feel like it, will I take care of the rest of the world." First things first. It's a process. Get a doctor recommendation. Step One.

Just Step One.

Addie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Get some lab history going.

If you can use them www.healthchcekUSA runs a TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 lab for around $85. From what you posted it does not sound like you have alot of lab history.

I have never been hypo to a TSH of 9 but imagine it could cause mental issues such as the ones you've experienced.

The problem with taking OTC is you probably did not have regular lab tests to track your progress. I don't think the OTC supplements are the issue here as much as the lack of lab's that occur because of them.

Many GP's or DO's can treat hashi's - keep looking till you find one willing to work with you. We even have a chairopracter in the area who treats thyroid issues - and suggests lab tests for it so if you keep looking you will eventually find someone. Probably not comforting at this moment but there is someone out there willing to help you.



> The problem--and it's a big problem--is I don't have a doctor I trust. The ones I've spoken with are part of medical groups that have a slew of medical assistants and nurses, who take your message, relay it to the doc, then get back to you, and the med assistants and nurses keep garbling the message, and, as a result, I'm totally frustrated.


They all do this - it can be quite frustrating.

About your husband - let him go - worry about you for now.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, take care of yourself first. It may seem selfish but it is not, it is actually the kindest thing you can do for everyone involved.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Also, with hashis, you can swing and maybe you felt hyper before, but w/o lab work, it's hard to say if you were. I've felt hyper with a TSH of 8 with hashis. It's a confusing disease and it responds best to consistency. If you have a high tsh, any doc will put you on a starter dose of hormone, so I'd look around for the best possible (for right now) gp or try an emergent care place. If you're having this degree of symptom-- the spatial memory loss-- it is definitely within the realm of hashis and I do think you need to be on a well regulated replacement.

You've got a lot to deal with, it sounds like, and you'll need your whole self...I'm sorry you're going through this. I would encourage you not to wait until the mayo clinic visit to begin finding a doc who will do for now. Ask friends, look for a DO (sometimes osteopaths are good to work with for hashis because they are interested in the whole system's response).


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I do have lab work; I just hadn't included it in my post. 
In April, I was definitely hyper in April: with a TSH: 0.007	Range: 0.358 - 3.740
I wrote that the OTC may have caused it because I don't know if that were simply the natural progression of Hashi's.
My Free T3 at that time was 6 with a standard range of 2.2 to 4.
The doctor I'm seeing now is a DO, and her office scheduled an appointment for February (first available), so I'm probably better off waiting for the Mayo.
I may call her tomorrow morning because I definitely don't feel so hot. Maybe she'll listen. I'd gone to an endrocrinologist (sp?) last November, who told me my thyroid couldn't be causing the problems I described and wouldn't treat me unless I agreed to see a holistic psychiatrist. It turned out that it wasn't the thyroid that was causing the problems I had then but a Vitamin D deficiency <11 when sufficiency was over 50 (as I recall). 
I have felt so systematically dismissed for the past 18 months that I'm not sure how to pull myself up and once again look for a doctor. I'm exhausted by how much energy I have to exert just to get people to listen.
I first had symptoms of a Vitamin D deficiency in May 2011, and the nurse practitioner told me it was sciatica. 
I think I'll get my own lab work done and take it from there if the doc I have can't see me until February.
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> I haven't been on the board for quite some time, and I have a question. Last December, when I was hypo, I couldn't back out of a parking space. I tried for 30 minutes before calling my son to ask him to drive over where I was to help direct me.
> I'm hypo again (TSH is 9, and I don't know my free T3), and on Friday the same thing happened to me. I couldn't figure out how to get out of the downtown area to get to my daughter's house, and I've lived here in NM since 1992.
> The problem is I can't do the geographical layout in my brain. Same thing happened with the car, I couldn't figure out how to turn the wheel to back up the car so I wouldn't hit the other car.
> I have read that Hashimoto can affect thinking, make you feel sluggish, but this is such a particular function of the brain that now I'm kind of freaking out that I have early onset Alzheimer's (I'm 60).
> ...


It sounds like you have a full plate. Don't carry anyone else's baggage and that includes your spouse's baggage.

You may wish to consult with a Naturalpathic Physician. Many here are pleased with theirs. It it might be a good idea to keep appt. w/ the DO; that was going to be my next recommendaton.

How do you know for sure you have Hashimoto's?

Have you had an ultra-sound? FNA?


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Andros,
I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's by both the endocrinologist and the D.O. The diagnosis was based on the level of antibodies, palpation of the thyroid, and a family history of hypothyroidism. I asked the D.O. in April whether I should go in for an ultrasound, and she said she didn't believe it was necessary.
I know some on the board have had their levels of TSH and T3 much more off than I have, but I seem to be fairly sensitive to hormonal fluctuations. With both my pregnancies, I was sick for 9 months, and I ended up hospitalized with my second pregnancy because I couldn't hold anything-even water-down for 32 days. The gastroenterologist told me that the increase in estrogen cause the smooth muscles to relax and that may have caused such severe vomiting. I'm also sensitive and/or allergic to a number of drugs.
I'm thinking a naturopath as an adjunct to the D.O. should probably help. I am tired of being in pain. I've always been able to sit cross legged, and that's been increasingly difficult as my legs hurt to bend them that way. 
Did you go gluten free? I'm thinking of that, as well.
Thanks!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

It sounds like your symptoms are tough. And that you have been on the rollercoaster. It also sounds like the hashi's might be causing absorption issues. It might be worth it to try gluten free for a few weeks to see if you do feel better. I think it's also worth it to try and get a sick patient visit with your DO. It's probably time for a follow up Vitamin D and hormone levels, at least. There are other things you might need to rule out and you want your DO knowing that you're experiencing acute symptoms. I also think it's worth checking into iron levels since you mention leg aches.

A lot of endos say, "It's probably not the thyroid" initially, and then it's up to you to systematically prove that it is. I think it's just the nature of the symptoms-- that they overlap with so many other issues, that they are often feelings that don't correlate with numbers, but you were really hyper in April...did they do any follow up with you? Did your numbers get back to the normal range after you stopped taking the OTC meds?


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Surge,
I stopped the OTC in April when I found out my TSH was so low. Then, at my request, I just had my labs done again last week. My TSH is now 9. My Vitamin D is 60 (I think. I don't have the labs in front of me.) When I saw the TSH level, I started back on the OTC and am having less pain in my legs and hips. I don't know if my iron was tested.
I've had to request that labs be done, and it's just weird. I feel like I'm pushing just to have the attention I need. I think until I get my thyroid under better control, I should get my blood drawn every 4 to 6 weeks.
Thanks!


----------

